# Commission Info



## Yifferboi (Jul 5, 2013)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but on your user page, under the category of "commission info" how do you add a picture to an individual listing? For example, if I wanted to add a fursuit tail, how do I add a picture to it as an example?


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 5, 2013)

The submission id field is where you put the id of the pic you want to show. The id is the numbers on the end of a submission URL "www.furaffinity.net/view/xxxxxxxxxx" (the "x"es are the numbers you need to put in that field).


----------



## Yifferboi (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 5, 2013)

Yifferboi said:


> Thank you so much!!


No problem!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2013)

if all it takes is the numerical "code" for the submission doesnt this leave up a hole that people could steal examples from others?


----------



## Kayla-La (Jul 5, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> if all it takes is the numerical "code" for the submission doesnt this leave up a hole that people could steal examples from others?



Well, probably, but it's not like they couldn't do that with an off-site commission info system too. I don't think that's something that's going to happen often enough to be a huge concern.


----------

